# Pictures of the gang in their new home!



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

After a long hassle of getting the cage, it finally came! I didn't get the color I wanted because they were all out, but I guess that it what I get for it being $100 cheaper than other stores.
The birds were terrified of it at first and they all huddled together in one corner. Now they are all over the place enjoying being able to fly in their new giant home! I have seven cockatiels in there and 3 budgies.
Kisses, Buttercup, and Meatball are separate. Meatball is staying with Kisses and Buttercup because the grate at the bottom will hurt him. 
If you don't know about Meatball he is missing half of his toes so he has a harder time keeping balance. He tends to fall much easier.
I put him in there at first but he fell very soon after so I removed him right away. 
Anyways, here are the fluffs enjoying the new home all together!


More pictures to come!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

More! The cage was set up yesterday so I know it isn't really "full" with toys _yet_.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Last one.. I promise


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

It's wonderfully HUGE!!! What a great tiel mommy you are!

And I'm so jealous of your gorgeous tiels - especially the lutinos!!


----------



## WonderBird (Feb 2, 2009)

your tiels are gorgeous, your set up is amazing... ahh! I wish I could do that!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I actually only paid $254 for the cage. Many places sell it well over $300 or even $400! The people you deal with aren't TOO great and it was difficult contacting them, but once it was shipped it arrived in 3 days! Shipping was free too.


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi Cheryl, Your cage is *WONDERFUL!* I have a cage picked out I wish to order, but I'm afraid by the time we are done doing needed repairs for the house the funds just aren't going to be there. You really got a fantastic deal on your cage, who did you order it from?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I ordered it from Queencitypets.com. Mind you they don't have the "best" customer service so don't expect it to arrive right away. I read mixed reviews from them.. some people received it days after ordering.. I did a month (mainly from communication issues).
I don't think they have many colors in stock. Bright White was out (which was what I was originally getting) and so is blue. I'm not sure about the others, but grey isn't too bad. At that price I can't really argue though..
They have a cage exactly half the size for $150.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice babies! I love how they're all huddled up together. Once you add some different perches and toys they'll love it!


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Great setup! The cage and the birds are lovely!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks like a great cage


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Great cage, I thought about that one but since my boys may fight, I thought 2 of half the size was safer than one double the size. Great set up.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow, it looks GREAT! they all look really happy in it too.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

great cage!! they look very happy in it in the last few pics!! im planning on making one by buying another flight cage


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone!



Aly said:


> Nice babies! I love how they're all huddled up together. Once you add some different perches and toys they'll love it!


:lol: They were so cute huddled together. It was right after I introduced them to the cage. They were all so scared they stayed together in the corned on that one perch. The only one that was exploring right away was Chikee. Actually, he was just following me wherever I went around in the room.
I think I'm set with perches. I have 6 different kinds, 11 in total, not including the two swings.  There are more perches in the last picture than the first. I added more in the process of the little photoshoot. 
I need to definitely start toy shopping or at least getting creative! There are so many things I can do with this cage.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Windy City Parrot has some good deals on cages. They were great to deal with, free shipping and the cage arrived in 5 days. They have the same double cage Cheryl got for $254 priced at $375. The single cage is now $179. I'm going to have to bookmark Cheryls vendor! That's a good deal. http://www.queencitypets.com/GA16421.asp


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> I need to definitely start toy shopping or at least getting creative! There are so many things I can do with this cage.



I like http://theperchstore.net/ . They sell parts and whole toys- got lots of stuff from them.


----------

